# What were you doing at 13 yrs of age?



## Xenif (Jun 11, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Qbwz0Uik8#
What amazing feat were you doing at age 13? This kid can solve 3 rubix cubes while juggling them in under 5:20.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 11, 2018)

Building character.


----------



## panda (Jun 11, 2018)

Lighting farts on fire


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 11, 2018)

Skateboarding


----------



## chinacats (Jun 11, 2018)

Playing golf.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 11, 2018)

[video=youtube;LXZfuC0vi4g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXZfuC0vi4g[/video]


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 11, 2018)

Trying to turn Super Saiyan probably, didn't even know what a kitchen knife was back in those days, was rocking an 10.5 inch heckel 1 star.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 11, 2018)

I've been meaning to talk to you guys about this recently. It was a difficult time in my life and I know that's no excuse but I just wanted to say I'm really sorry about stealing your bike. I know you loved that bike and I wish I could make it up to you but all I can do is apologize from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 11, 2018)

Drinking

Chasing girls

Wrenching on my choppered out mini bike.


----------



## Paraffin (Jun 11, 2018)

Playing drums in my bedroom. Fishing off a seawall and wishing I had a boat (got my own boat a year later, before I could drive a car).


----------



## StonedEdge (Jun 11, 2018)

I skipped 13. Went straight from 12 to 27


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jun 11, 2018)

My friends and I spent whole days in the forest riding our mountain bikes and building tree houses.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 11, 2018)

Burned my first doobie wilest hanging with the local rock & roll legends


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 11, 2018)

I know, I am weird - I actually enjoyed school. Discovered girls and slow dancing to unspeakable music. Got drunk for the first time. Leaving with the guys on my bike after school, came back for dinner, nobody knew where we were and nobody panicked over it. 

Stefan


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 11, 2018)

Probably masturbating because I can barely see what I was up to in my old high school yearbooks. :angel2:


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 12, 2018)

Trying to get into the pants of the girl that lived down the street.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 13, 2018)

13-15 paper route was small at 13 had trouble lifting 3 basket bike 160 papers. Had the poor and rich areas on my route. Collecting was better in the rich area but checking out the young wives sometimes in skimpy house clothes was good at that age could only look. Just before I quit at 15 the Beatles came to the US. Many of the babes were playing (I Want to Hold Your Hand)


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2018)

making my own strops


----------



## Christian1 (Jun 13, 2018)

playing a lot of basketball


----------



## K813zra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hunting, fishing, hiking, camping, target shooting, anime, video games, amateur radio, books, music, aquariums and slobbering over my first car (73 roadrunner) that I could not legally drive for another few years. I have a very short attention span and a lot of interests. I have always been that way.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jun 13, 2018)

Kit you try entirely to hard....


----------



## K813zra (Jun 14, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Kit you try entirely to hard....



Or not at all, which is how I have gone through 80 zillion hobbies. :rofl2: (Complaining is the only thing I have stuck with...lol. Well, I still fish and watch anime so that isn't entirely true.:clown


----------



## minibatataman (Jul 2, 2018)

Let's face it. All we did was jerk off at 13.


----------



## Matus (Jul 2, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Let's face it. All we did was jerk off at 13.



I played a piano ... also [emoji39]


----------



## minibatataman (Jul 2, 2018)

Matus said:


> I played a piano ... also [emoji39]


Lolol we all needed something to do for the other 12 hours of the day


----------

